Ask HN: What is the most effective way to build one's personal brand? - DevopsQuestions
======
coryalthoff
I've found writing a book, blogging, and building a Facebook group to be the
most effective way to build my brand.

Of course, everyone has different strengths, so it depends on what your
strengths are.

I would read Traction by Gabriel Weinberg (the CEO of Duck Duck Go). It is
about different methods for gaining traction with your startup. Some of them
also are effective for building your personal brand, for example, PR,
unconventional PR, social, SEO, content marketing, email marketing, viral
marketing, engineering as marketing, tradeshows, offline events, speaking
engagements, and community building.

Unconventional PR essentially means doing publicity stunts. Ryan Holiday wrote
a great book about this called Trust Me I'm Lying.

Best of luck!

------
giantg2
Be good at what you do and be humble. The best way to talk yourself up is to
have others do it for you.

------
scottyallen
Create high quality content that other people will appreciate, and put it out
in the world for free.

------
stakkur
1\. Create (anything), and share it with the world.

2\. See what happens.

3\. Reflect on any feedback you receive.

4\. Adjust.

5\. Do it again, over and over.

------
mindcrime
Probably speaking publicly, and/or writing (a book, or writing for a magazine
or something).

